# old cadet uniforms vs. new ones



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

My dad was in cadets and his mom has pics of him with these huge badges,like service badge its like the rank badge up side down but little smaller,and back when my dad was a cadet they were able to become officers while still under the age of 19.why the big change.


----------



## SavSC2004 (20 Dec 2004)

I don't like the new uniforms they have now...they get too shiny when you iron them lol.  My ascot is really bad for that too...


----------



## condor888000 (20 Dec 2004)

Why does it matter? Unless I'm mistaken, all three cadets services wore a green uniform until the mid 90's. That was changed back to green black and blue for the army, sea and AIR cadets to help preserve a sense of tradition.
Oh, and we can become CIC officers at the age of 18...
As to the fabric issue, I agree, the new stuff isn't much by comparision. However we can't change it back so suck it up buttercup!!


----------



## chrisf (20 Dec 2004)

SavSC2004 said:
			
		

> I don't like the new uniforms they have now...they get too shiny when you iron them lol.   My ascot is really bad for that too...



That means you're doing it wrong. Get a piece of muslin, place it over the uniform, then iron the muslin.


----------



## SavSC2004 (20 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the tip...I'll try that next time.
I've just been using a wet facecloth but it still doesn't really help.


----------



## primer (20 Dec 2004)

Its the change of the times. :dontpanic:  I can still remember pics of the old battle dress uniforms as a cadet they looked kinda cool but must be warm in the summer months.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Dec 2004)

When i joined Cadets I was issued a green battle dress uniform air cadets had a blue one yes very hot in summer.hash marks upsidedown chevrons on sleeve 1 per year.


----------



## armyrules (20 Dec 2004)

SavSC2004 said:
			
		

> I don't like the new uniforms they have now...they get too shiny when you iron them lol. My ascot is really bad for that too...



            When I was in Army Cadets my friend always had the shiny problem so I told him how to fix that issue. When ironing put a paperbag under the part of uniform that you are ironing i.e the back of your tunique etc. I have also used this method I hope it works for you.


----------



## marshall sl (20 Dec 2004)

primer said:
			
		

> Its the change of the times. :dontpanic:   I can still remember pics of the old battle dress uniforms as a cadet they looked kinda cool but must be warm in the summer months.



We didn't wear them at summer camp. We wore Bush pants (Feild Service Olive Drab  FSOD for short) and Kkaki shorts with Hosetops and putties, Shirts were worn with the sleeves rolled up.All of it highly pressed,Sharp creases and boots glistening!! :warstory:


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Dec 2004)

Although I was never in Cadets, I can remember so vividly at the Regina Armouries, the old khaki wollen battle dress for Army, blue for Air, and the traditionall Navy uniform. All types of clothing which was worn in WW2.

Ya, those were the days of pollishing brass, and spit shines, and that was not that long ago (c.1979).
Disicipline, rifle drill (with the ole No.7) or the Cooey in .22.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

My Uncle was an Army cadet back in the 70's, and he says he likes the newer uniforms waaay better. He thinks that they look more professional, and that they aren't as itchy or rough as they used to be. He also thinks that our boots are harder to poilsh though, because theres used to come with a patent leather shine on them, and they would just have to keep it up. I like the new uniforms, because they are easy to iron, and my creases stay longer with the thicker pants.

                                                                             Caroline


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2004)

Yeah I must say...I like the look of the new ones better... although...I wont be having to iron pants or polish much soon eh caroline?


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

When I first joined we had the old material, great stuff, wouldn't burn, woulddn't ever get shinney, I loved that stuff! Granted, it was switched to the new stuff which is a POS, however we can't do anything, too bad...
Did I mention the old stuff held creases better too? And the only thing wrong was the front bit where the buttons are and the pocket flaps would curl a bit? Other than that excellent uniforms to say the least...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

NOPE!! No more polishing for me!! But You may still have to iron your tunic and shirt though, Kyle..


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2004)

Definately the shirt....then I have to find some way to get a doublet tunic.....


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Even then, Shirts are easier than Pants to iron..


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (21 Dec 2004)

true so true


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Its is though.. the pants take forever, atleast for Me..


----------



## madchicken (27 Dec 2004)

Caroline I agree with you that the newer pants do keep a crease longer, but are so much harder to get the crease into.  i had a pair of the older pants for two years.  My pride and joy next to my boots.  Because my pant crease was as sharp as our sergent major's.  But when I HAD to get the newer pants i have like the worst creases.  They're comming along nicely, but arn't like the old pants.  Also, I love the new tunics, but have noticed that the pockets also curl.


----------



## Burrows (27 Dec 2004)

Iron the pocket flaps while their under a wet tea towel...It works for me.


----------



## madchicken (29 Dec 2004)

LOL!!  It's funny how the most simplis things work the best, thanks burrows


----------



## gt102 (29 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Yeah I must say...I like the look of the new ones better... although...I wont be having to iron pants or polish much soon eh caroline?



gah, try Ironing your kilt... thats a good hour gone done the drain!


----------



## Big Foot (29 Dec 2004)

ironing a kilt? thats what the dry cleaners are for, my friend


----------



## Burrows (29 Dec 2004)

madchicken said:
			
		

> LOL!! It's funny how the most simplis things work the best, thanks burrows



Didnt get to be a mod just by my good looks...(although...I like to think I did  )...Had to know the trade secrets too...
No problem...Glad to help.


----------



## Burrows (29 Dec 2004)

Dry Cleaners = my best friend...especially when I get my kilt...theres no way im ironing all those layers......although...the hour I iron in silence could be my reflection time on better way to torture my cadets ;D.. Ironings not that bad...


----------



## Big Foot (30 Dec 2004)

In my year and a half in the forces, i have yet to touch a pair of pants with an iron. when the crease gets bad, i take them to the cleaners, that simple. a small price to look good.


----------



## Dane (9 Jan 2005)

Before every one goes bashing the new material, the old material is NOT made anymore, thats what prompted the switch. Moreover, for older Cadets you might remember if you had friends that smoked or burn polished it was quite flammable compared to normal clothing and our current stuff.

The creases, once they're in should stay in unless you really toss your pants around; a hot iron will effectivly melt the creases in to the fabric.

I have had uniforms made of both, and worn battle dress. I hated the ladder, and of the two fabrics prefer the new; looks better, doesnt wrinkle as easily, doesn't fade as easily, irons well (the old stuff got shiny as well, hate to tell ya   ), doesn't hold smells as distinctly, is darker (hides dirt, see: CSTC), and is considerably more durable (harder to brun, rip, and impossible to pull)

Chimo


----------



## Burrows (9 Jan 2005)

Well Master Of the corporals(Yes Im on CW)...a very good point...


----------



## q_1966 (9 Jan 2005)

Anyone remember the recent uniform switch they made, the ones with the belt sewn onto the Tunic.

- Shawn


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

I don't really have a problem with the current uniforms.  They resemble the CF uniforms slightly, but not enough to mistake a cadet for a CF Member (although I've often been mistaken for one).

Also on the topic of ironing ... my ceremonial dress (RMC Scarlets) requires no ironing for the pants (and the tunic of course is not ironed).


----------



## condor888000 (9 Jan 2005)

The biggest problem is that the new stuff doesn't burn...it melts! We did some messed up thing and a friend fell and his pants were melted to him leg! Not the best stuff for the job...

I remember the old stuff held a darn near perfect crease, couldn't get it out, bad for train tracks...but the new stuff just loses the crease in two hours or so. It's horrible...you can melt the fabric to make them stay, but do they ever get shinney...I wore the old stuff for levels 1-3, and the new stuff for 4-now(6), I preffered the old stuff. And we still have 2 or 3 cadets outfitted in it...


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Jan 2005)

The secret for keeping a crease in the new pants is to put a piece of masking tape on the insides of the legs. You just put the tape where you want the crease and iron away-it keeps the crease a lot longer. Also use starch, that seems to help for me.


----------



## Dane (9 Jan 2005)

Burrows, I demoted myself from Master of the Corporals, now Im just a Corporal 

Keeping a crease in seems like a challenge, but iron your pants every day for about 10 minutes over a 1 week period, and for the love of god USE A PRESSING CLOTHE (I use my moms non-greasy kitchen rags). I promise between that and obscene amounts of starch (which will leave a grotesque stain, if your truly using 'enough') that you will have a crease that will cut diamonds, should the need arise. 

And about that funny starch stain you would then have in your pants, it'll come out easily if you just get one of those things that sprays water for watering plants, and just hang the pants and let them drip. I guess you could wash them, but I hate washing Cadet uniforms, I only use dry cleaning like others on the board.


----------

